# KayakKevin Wins @ RPFF



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Hats OFF and Kudos to Kevin and crew for their hard work, diligence, and persistetance for filming a years’ worth highlights of fishing the Southern end of the Chesapeake Bay. 

I personally targeted and was successful in catching two species I'd never caught by watching this video and taking note. 

Anyone of my neighbors or friends showing an interest in kayak fishing are given a copy (well at first I thought I was loaning it to them but they never seem to return) usually before taking them out the first time.


Count me in as one of Kevin's fans, thanks for what you give back,


Tim


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you tim! and thanks to everyone who enjoyed it. im working on the next one. it will have the warm water fish with the how to segments, rigs, bait, teckneques and junk.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

How does one get a copy of said video. Sounds interesting.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Cdog said:


> How does one get a copy of said video. Sounds interesting.


Sounds like just be a neighbor of Seeknfin  .... if that doesn't work try www.kayakkevin.com I have ordered his " Chesapeake Bay Tour" and continue to enjoy viewing it. Plan on picking up his other vids soon to add to my collection !!!


Keep up the good work Kevin !!! Tight Lines, Fair winds and Calm Seas to you !


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I had an interview with Kevin yesterday for my podcast. If you like his movies and everything else, maked sure you give it a listen. I'll have it posted in the kayaking section here on Friday. Tons of good info and just a fun interview.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

kayak kevin said:


> thank you tim! and thanks to everyone who enjoyed it. im working on the next one. it will have the warm water fish with the how to segments, rigs, bait, teckneques and junk.


Kevin: I used to live in Chesapeake and owned a 24 foot Stamas Clearwater cuddy cabin I/O and we fished the Bay Bridge tunnel a lot- caught tons of Togs, drum, grey trout, stripers and blues- and some big Cobia in June/July...question is how do you fish with a yak in the strong currents of the tides? We broke away from the pilings behind the third island one night on outgoing tide and couldn't get the motor started- ended up offshore by the tower before the USCG finally towed us in...the current runs really hard for hours- 5-7 knots.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

Lucky the current doesn’t run that hard on the south end of the bridge, and that’s the main reason I don’t like to fish the high rise section. We use to and the current is dangerously fast. Once we found the big stripers at the ships we never went back to the high rise.
The current and the wind can make it dangerous on the south end, its taken us three hours to get to the beach on some days. We stick close to the pilings and paddle.


----------

